# First gynaeocology appointment at sub fertility clinic in Kent



## Bambam11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey, I'm new to this site. Im 25 and I have my first appointment at a sub fertility clinic in Kent and just wondered what to expect. Have been TTC for over 2 years now and I have had the chlamydia test which was all clear, blood test-rubella levels were low so had a booster, also im not ovulating-prog level 22. My partner had a sperm test and all was ok with him. I just want to know what the next step is. So many people all over the country have different experiences. Is a Hsg test the next step or will I be prescribed Clomid? I have previously had an ultrasound back in jan and one in feb. One in jan showed my ovaries were slightly enlarged but could be because I was due on. One in feb showed everything was fine. My periods are bang on every month, last for around 4-5days but are very painful and heavy to start with.

Any input would be much appreciated as I have no idea what to expect.

Thank you


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

ajef2833 said:


> Hey, I'm new to this site. Im 25 and I have my first appointment at a sub fertility clinic in Kent and just wondered what to expect. Have been TTC for over 2 years now and I have had the chlamydia test which was all clear, blood test-rubella levels were low so had a booster, also im not ovulating-prog level 22. My partner had a sperm test and all was ok with him. I just want to know what the next step is. So many people all over the country have different experiences. Is a Hsg test the next step or will I be prescribed Clomid? I have previously had an ultrasound back in jan and one in feb. One in jan showed my ovaries were slightly enlarged but could be because I was due on. One in feb showed everything was fine. My periods are bang on every month, last for around 4-5days but are very painful and heavy to start with.


I assume that you are at a NHS clinic? Or are you still within the main hospital system and not yet been referred to an additional clinic like Chaucer?

_If still within main hospital system, then they will probably arrange for you to have hsg/hycosy/similar and possibly laparoscopy. The painful periods/heavy bleeds could mean you have a touch of endometriosis and the not ovulating/ultrasound in Jan in combo with prog level could mean some symptoms of pcos.

There will also be a huge list of std blood tests that will need to be done as well - hepatitis/hiv etc.

When the above come back they will then tell you whether they will refer you to a fertility clinic like Chaucer etc if you meet funding requirements.....

From my understanding, this can take quite a while as you have the usual NHS waiting list times between appointments.... then the waiting time for he new clinic...._

If you are already within a clinic like Chaucer, then they would probably still do above which would mean waiting within the main NHS hopsital system for the invasive tests - otherwie could be costly if not NHS funded. But usually if already within the clinic system the timing should be quicker, except for invasive elements.

Not sure if this helps or not?


----------



## Bambam11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Me said:


> ajef2833 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I'm new to this site. Im 25 and I have my first appointment at a sub fertility clinic in Kent and just wondered what to expect. Have been TTC for over 2 years now and I have had the chlamydia test which was all clear, blood test-rubella levels were low so had a booster, also im not ovulating-prog level 22. My partner had a sperm test and all was ok with him. I just want to know what the next step is. So many people all over the country have different experiences. Is a Hsg test the next step or will I be prescribed Clomid? I have previously had an ultrasound back in jan and one in feb. One in jan showed my ovaries were slightly enlarged but could be because I was due on. One in feb showed everything was fine. My periods are bang on every month, last for around 4-5days but are very painful and heavy to start with.
> ...


All the tests I have undergone so far are through my gp. My gp did the blood test, ultrasound, etc and has now referred me to sub fertility clinic in Canterbury.

Wish I had asked my gp more questions about the while process. It seems like it's long winded


----------

